# Internet Explorer 6.0 released



## Thimo Grauerholz (28. August 2001)

Hi,
der ie6 ist heute offiziel veröffentlicht worden, die englische version findet ihr unter:

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/ie/downloads/ie6/default.htm

ich hoffe die deutsche wird folgen.


----------



## Flame (28. August 2001)

*hö?*

und mit was surfe ich die ganze zeit?

deutsch und ie6 version

upps ist ja die beta. *g*

naja egal. läuft prima und ich find den richtig geil.

win2k+ie6 rulez


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (29. August 2001)

hi,
die deutsche ist nun auch verfügbar:

http://a142.ms.a.microsoft.com/f/14...ad/IE60/fnlrtw/ie6/W98NT42KMe/DE/ie6setup.exe

Um euch alles runter zu laden startet die datei so: 

ie6setup.exe /C:"ie6wzd.exe /d /s:""#E"


----------



## wo0zy (29. August 2001)

weiss einer ob der outlook bug gefixt worden is?


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (29. August 2001)

Welchen meinst du?


----------



## wo0zy (29. August 2001)

ich mein den, der outlook zerstört!! gibt es denn noch mehr? gibt es jetzt auch noch welche?


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (29. August 2001)

ähm... ein bug der outlook zerstört.. schöne beschreibung.. naja jedenfalls ich hatte noch kein bug...


----------



## wo0zy (29. August 2001)

naja ich hatte ne beta des 6er!

und dann ging mein outlook nichtmehr, es lies sich ncihtmehr starten!! is der jetzt we`g? denke schon oder?


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (29. August 2001)

ähm ja.. ich hatte nahezu alle betas.. juhu mein system is nu wieder komplett deutsch .. der bug is mir nicht aufgefallen - sorry


----------



## wo0zy (29. August 2001)

hmmm.....nagut, trotzdem danke!!


----------



## drash (1. September 2001)

bei mir will er einfach nie die bilder auf einer seite richtig anzeigen!!!

kann mir jemand helfen???? das nervt total, muss jetzt nämlich mit dem opera ins net!


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (1. September 2001)

meinst du die ganz großen bilder? 
wenn du über das bild gehst, kommt unten rechts ein kleines popup, da musst du einfach draufklicken...


----------



## drash (1. September 2001)

nein, zb. werden hier auf der seite die benutzerbilder nicht angezeigt und so weiter. oder bei anderen seiten kommt dann die navigation nicht!!!

P.S. opera ist gar nicht so schlecht wie viele behaupten!!!


----------

